# Schmuttersee



## mary_lynch (8. September 2006)

Ich fahre für ein Wochenende im September an den Schmuttersee. Hab null Peilung, was da geht. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen? Bericht folgt.#h


----------



## bike44rot (9. September 2006)

*AW: Schmuttersee*

Hallo,
Schmuttersee = Allgäu -> Bayern -> Deutschland.

Pass auf welche Plätze du belegst und wenn es dunkel
wird, bist du besser vom Wasser.

Der Besatz ist auch nicht so toll. In der Umgebung gibt es
deutlich bessere Gewässer.

Grüße


----------



## mary_lynch (18. September 2006)

*AW: Schmuttersee*

Schmuttersee war nix. Bis auf eine Forelle mit der Fliege, die ich im Drill verloren habe gab es keine Bisse oder Fische. Der ganze See is t ziemlich domestiziert mit Sitzplätzen für die Angler etc. Also ähnelt sehr einem Forellenpuff von der Optik. Ok, fairerweise ist die Kulisse mit den Alpen im Hintergrund sehr schön.

so long

mary_lynch


----------



## Eisregen (22. September 2006)

*AW: Schmuttersee*

war da vor zwei Wochen von Freitag bis Sonntag. Kein Zupfer überhaupt gar nichts. Und Morgens um 5Uhr von der Polizei geweckt zu werden ist auch nicht wirklich angenehm!!!

Grüße


----------



## Mockti (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schmuttersee*

Hi,
ich bin jedes Jahr im Urlaub 1-2 Tage an dem See und fast noch nie ohne Fang heimgegangen. 
Würde sogar sagen eines meiner Lieblingsgewässer, schöne Natur und fern vom Parkplatz auch recht unberührt.
Ein Boot ist aber wichtig. Ansonsten gilt probieren, probieren, probieren...

Welche Gewässer in der Umgebung wären denn noch zu empfehlen?
Mockti


----------



## maesox (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schmuttersee*



Mockti schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin jedes Jahr im Urlaub 1-2 Tage an dem See und fast noch nie ohne Fang heimgegangen.
> Würde sogar sagen eines meiner Lieblingsgewässer, schöne Natur und fern vom Parkplatz auch recht unberührt.
> Ein Boot ist aber wichtig. Ansonsten gilt probieren, probieren, probieren...
> ...


 

*So um mal einen Tag dort zu angeln ist der See ok!*
*Leider ist dieses Gewässer meist arg zu gewuchert und nahezu ohne Struktur!! Am Auslauf (Mönch) ist wenigstens mal eine tiefere Stelle!!*

*So muß ich leider mary_lynch recht geben,wäre die herrliche Bergkulisse und die schöne Landschaft nicht drumrum ,wirkt der See mit seinen vielen ausgetrampelten angelstellen eher wie ein angel-Weiher mit Puff-Eigenschaften!!!*



TL Matze


----------



## Kono (5. März 2007)

*AW: Schmuttersee*

Vor ca. 10 Jahren war der Weiher noch echt O.K.

Aber dann ging´s eigentlich immer ein wenig mehr "bergab".

Die Bergkulisse ist bei schönem Wetter aber immer noch einmalig.

Sollten unter der Woche mal wenig Angler sein, kann man aber immer mal wieder einen guten Tag erwischen.

(Forellen, Hecht, Schleie, Karpfen sollen drinn sein.)


----------



## maesox (5. März 2007)

*AW: Schmuttersee*

Der hat einen guten Fischbestand. Vor allem Hechte hats genug drin. Trotzdem bleib ich bei meiner Meinung.

Es gibt auch ne menge Fischpuff`s mit guter Aussicht


----------



## deco5230 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schmuttersee*

Hallo bike44rot was meinst du damit, daß man nachts vom Schmuttersee fernbleiben soll??
Bitte um Rückantwort.
MfG
deco5230


----------



## Onkel Petrus (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schmuttersee*

Ich nehme mal an, es geht um das in Bayern geltende Nachtangelverbot.


----------

